# What cigar is best to age for 20 yrs?



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying a box of something for my 8-month-old boy for when he turns 20 or so. Any ideas of what 2005 cigar can hold up to that much age and have the best chance of improvement?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

H.Upmann Sir Winston's.... these things have some serious aging potential on them and my guess would be that they would be Beautiful in 20 years. Rich and complex they only get better with time.


:2

XXX


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I would recommend finding a box from '03 or earlier to age. There is no telling how well '05 production cigars will age. If you search, you will find many believe they will not improve.

I would go for: Upmann Sir Winston, SLR DC (never had one but for aging supposed to be top notch) or an EL.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Sir Wintson with buckle latch before they change box design.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Montecristo Especial No.1 or Cohiba Lancero. However, there is no telling what the tobacco will be like then, but both blends have good track records IMHO. Good luck in keeping your hands off of whatever you decide to get for the next 20 years.


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Consuegras........................:s


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I would grab a box of EL's, either H. Upmann's or Hoyo's.

ATL


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Upmann #2 and Sir Winston, Punch SS #2, SLR D.C., Punch Monarcas. Any of the 3 Millenium jars. Cohiba Esplendidos, Lanceros, or Robustos. RASS, RACG. Monte #1 or 2.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

RyJ Curchills *no tubo*


cool idea!! thats a lot of work ahead of you, and not jus in your son! 20 years of 65/65.... good on ya! :al


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> I'm thinking of buying a box of something for my 8-month-old boy for when he turns 20 or so. Any ideas of what 2005 cigar can hold up to that much age and have the best chance of improvement?


Sir Winston or something smaller, RASS. '05 stock is looking great for aging, imo.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> I'm thinking of buying a box of something for my 8-month-old boy for when he turns 20 or so. Any ideas of what 2005 cigar can hold up to that much age and have the best chance of improvement?


I would consider taking a shot at a box of ELs from '05.
Will be neat to have it at any year, not just his 20th.
Primary reason I would go with an '05 EL is that it will always have a label on it stating his birth year.
To me, that would add an extra touch.
Frankly, I wish I would have done that. Unfortunately, I was not into cigars at the time.

Get a box of 25 and enjoy one every year until his 25th birthday.
What an experience that will be to be able to gauge how the cigar matures year to year.
However, if your son gets into cigars like mine did, the 25 won't hold you as long so you will need a second box if you plan to eventually smoke some with him.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I would say a box of RyJ Cazadores would be fantastic after 20 yrs.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

Blueface said:


> ...Get a box of 25 and enjoy one every year until his 25th birthday. What an experience that will be to be able to gauge how the cigar matures year to year.


thats freakin really cool Blue, i think ill keep that in mind when i have my second


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

If I had the room, patience, or money to buy a box to lay down for that long it would be some Boli Coronas Gigantes, in a Cabinet. I would smoke a few first to make sure they had aging potential though, then seal them up and not open for 15 years or so. Anything in a cab will age better than anything in a dress box, so go based on that. What about a box of Party 8-9-8 Varnished? I love the lonsdale format, and I think they would age nicely.

Edit: maybe even a box of Upmann Mag 46's. It really depends on your flavor profile though, age something you really enjoy smoking.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

CoRos all the way. Most consistant of all Cuban cigars and they age beautifully. Have a box from 12/01 and one from 12/04, the months of my two youngest children's births, shrinkwrapped for their weddings. There's a guy over at CW named Clown who makes custom cigar bands. I had him make bands with each of my kids names, dates of birth and "hecho en mama" on them which I put onto the cigars before repacing them for long term (I pray) aging. Should be great at the weddings (If smoking is still allowed anywhere by then!!!)


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Lanceros would be awesome for long term aging, and what about of a box of A's? A 25 box of A's is hard to enough to find as it is, and I can only imagine how expensive a 25 year old box of A's would be, wow....


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I think the Cohiba Sublimes would be a good one for 20 years...I really don't like them now! I think they can really use some serious aging.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Either a box of Monte #2s or if you can find one a Box of the Hoyo 2003 ELs.

Both of these should be superior in 20 years.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Either a box of Monte #2s or if you can find one a Box of the Hoyo 2003 ELs.
> 
> Both of these should be superior in 20 years.


Oh yeah Monte #2's ...almost unheard of at 20 years old!
People would kill for a box of those with some real age on them!
Good idea!!:tpd:


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> Lanceros would be awesome for long term aging, and what about of a box of A's? A 25 box of A's is hard to enough to find as it is, and I can only imagine how expensive a 25 year old box of A's would be, wow....


I recently smoked a Monte #1 from 1970 and it was very good. The #2's age awsome also. Not sure the A is a 20+ year smoke to age though. Had some from 1992 and they seem to have faded too much already. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I would take a stab specifically at the Upmann EL from 05 if you can still find a box. I just have a feeling that they will mature well.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

These suggestions might provide a good rationale to buy more than one box. Muahahaha... muahahaha... MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## OFT (Mar 19, 2006)

What a great idea. 

There are a lot of great suggestions in this thread. Most likely, if you take many of these suggestions, you will be very pleased and satisfied.

But, now for my suggestion.

As I understand, your son is a vintage 2005 and that you want a cigar that was issued on the year of his birth. Great idea.

The Partagas PSP # 2 was issued to the public in January 2005. I think that there is a general opinion that it is a very good cigar now…..and has potential to age beautifully. Who knows? It may be a classic……just like your son. 

As you are looking for 2 things; 1) A cigar that will benefit from significant aging and deliver the goods and reward you for your patience and 2) Make symbolic gesture by aging cigars that were issued on the year of your son’s birth.

I think that speculating on a non EL issued cigar, and one that very well could be a classic is the way to go. The PSP2 is the way to go. 

Find you a box of the initial release (ENE 05) and put them away. I bought 2 boxes of these in 2005. I have already smoked one box and am leaving one for aging. Though I do not plan to wait 20 years. More along the lines of 6 or 7 years.

So, FWIW, I suggest finding a cab of the PSP2, ENE 2005. If that does not work, let me know and I will dig out my aging cab, crack it open and send you a couple to share with your son at the appropriate time. Let me know.


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> I would say a box of RyJ Cazadores would be fantastic after 20 yrs.


Agreed !


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It seems that many of the suggestions are double coronas and churchill sized cigars. Are these inherently better for aging? If so, why?


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

rdcross said:


> It seems that many of the suggestions are double coronas and churchill sized cigars. Are these inherently better for aging? If so, why?


actually imo NO! (of course we are talking in very general terms here! - they are always exceptions). The mix of the DC, Robusto and so on usually use some milder tobacco - volado - to smooth down the taste in the DC,'s robustos etc. otherwise a DC full of ligero would be almost un-smokable) . Specially the mixes of recent years are designed to peak in 5 to 7 years rather than 10-12 years of the past. (these are averages imo).

For long term age something like Partagas or RA 8-9-8 varnished would be good, Punch SS2 (if you can find pre 97-98 also would be great), The packaging is also a hint (less porous the packaging the longer age it is intended for), for example the cigars in porcelain jars age great, or the ones in varnished boxes,,

Storage conditions would be even more important than the boxes they come in - imo keep them in the lower range of RH/Temp, say 60/60 rather than 65/65 that is the norm,,

if all that is too much hassle, just buy some shares and cash them in 20 years, sometimes time value of money in 20 years would buy a great box of cigar! The other suggestion would be to buy a few boxes from an established tobacconist in Europe and ask them to keep them for you, that way you don't have to worry a small number of your cigars to be kept at lower RH/Temps that are ideal for long term age,,
:2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Fredster said:


> Not sure the A is a 20+ year smoke to age though. Had some from 1992 and they seem to have faded too much already. Just my opinion though.


That must've been a treat. A 25 box of A's is rare enough, and showing up with a 20 year old complete box should surly be worth a pretty penny. The A is one of their more mild cigars, so I can see that happening with the flavor dropping off.

My friend buys case of Lafite and magnums for the year each his children are born, and when they get married, that case is going to be worth a fortune. The magnums for opening at their weddings or bar mitzvahs (they are still young).


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

rdcross said:


> It seems that many of the suggestions are double coronas and churchill sized cigars. Are these inherently better for aging? If so, why?


no, i just wouldnt wait 25 years for a 4 1/2 inch smoke   j/k anyway i suggested the Hoyo Epicure no. 2 (robusto) ...annnd the RyJ churchill


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

ESP said:


> actually imo NO! (of course we are talking in very general terms here! - they are always exceptions). The mix of the DC, Robusto and so on usually use some milder tobacco - volado - to smooth down the taste in the DC,'s robustos etc. otherwise a DC full of ligero would be almost un-smokable) . Specially the mixes of recent years are designed to peak in 5 to 7 years rather than 10-12 years of the past. (these are averages imo).
> 
> For long term age something like Partagas or RA 8-9-8 varnished would be good, Punch SS2 (if you can find pre 97-98 also would be great), The packaging is also a hint (less porous the packaging the longer age it is intended for), for example the cigars in porcelain jars age great, or the ones in varnished boxes,,
> 
> ...


That's fantastic advice, I was going to say a 898V for it's ageing potential. I don't know about ageing ELs, not a fan of them now, don't see me being a fan of them in the future. I'd say find a cigar you enjoy now, and age it. Why age a cigar you've never had and might not like for 20yrs, that's a not only a waste of time and money, but idiotic to boot.

:2


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

coppertop said:


> That's fantastic advice, I was going to say a 898V for it's ageing potential. I don't know about ageing ELs, not a fan of them now, don't see me being a fan of them in the future. ....
> :2


I'm with you about the EL's, although a few from the original launch are aging nice (the pati piramid and MC robusto '00-'01) but they are hard to find and after all that search and so on, not such a refined cigar,, imo from the new(ish) productions peobably partagas and RA 898 V are the way to go for long term age (RA Swiss Regional release will be a good on eas well - but most places already have sold out!) On the second thought, I think 20 years is too long for most people to be able to age them in the ideal conditions i.e., constant low RH/Temp.
Most cigars are past their peak after 10 years anyway,, and I can ramble away but the kids need feeding! gotta go now, over and out!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

ESP said:


> On the second thought, I think 20 years is too long for most people to be able to age them in the ideal conditions i.e., constant low RH/Temp.
> Most cigars are past their peak after 10 years anyway,, and I can ramble away but the kids need feeding! gotta go now, over and out!


Thanks, I think it's probably too long a time too, but just want the best chances I can get. If they turn out past their prime, it's not the whole point anyway, and I'm sure they will be OK - and it's not like it's the last box on earth.


----------

